# Alvin Marine, Another Hero Lost



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, you guys and gals need to take a look at this post if you already haven't we need to help the family of this young Marine that gave his life for us!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41541


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump, if you haven't read this thread please do.


----------

